# Just installed MY Hid's... Opinions?



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

I just installed my h13 10000k hid's, what's your opinions. I've thought about going with the 8500K, what do you think? I also installed led h8 bulbs in my fog lights.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...3700K is "bright white" so anthing_ above_ that is getting into *blue* wavelengths.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice. I'd go 4300k if I did HIDs. What kit did you get and did you have any install problems? Much glare with HIDs in the stock housings?


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the blue but i believe that is way to much. looking for more of a mix of white and blue. yeah i understand the glare with stock housings. i just got tired of the stock halogens. i wish they would have put a better headlight in these cars but to make it affordable i guess thats why they chose not to put projector headlights in them. i actually purchased on of those super cheap kits off ebay. I know I know lame right. but had to do something until i can get the projectors. I had no issues installing them. they have been on for about 24 hours and they seem to be working fine with the drl's. so that makes me believe that the voltage has been cut down on the low beams like most cars. but again it's only been 24 hours so who knows. truss was the brand name on ebay. but i do believe they are remakes of some sort or something they came in all white boxes. not something you'dd expect but who knows. thanks for not ragging on my decision to being cheap. the only issue i did have was with the foglights, i did this in the dark with only my flashlight on my cell phone. I had rouble decide what to remove to get to the bulbs. if you look under where the bulbs are you will see a torx screw right next to a little nub. remove that screw and that panel moves out of the way leaving plenty of room to change the bulbs. I will post any issues i have on these taillights if any in the future.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

10000K is way too blue for my taste, i would have went 5000K or 6000K.



70AARCUDA said:


> ...3700K is "bright white" so anthing_ above_ that is getting into *blue* wavelengths.


5000K will produce the most pure white looking light, 3700K will look yellow.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i just put in 6000k. And they have a TINT of blue and its great. I'll post pictures when i can. ^_^


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

Please do I would like to see them


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

How hard are these to install? What is the procedure? My only other cars have always been sealed beams.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is my car, 6000K HID vs stock halogen.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> How hard are these to install? What is the procedure? My only other cars have always been sealed beams.


It's all plug and play..meaning everything just plugs up to your existing harnesses. I love HID kits, but won't do one on this car because of the glare from the stock housing, it blinds the heck out of oncoming traffic. The best way is to get the project housing headlights.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

10000k is too blue for my tastes. I did 6000k for both the headlights and driving/fog lights.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I jsut ordered VisionX h.i.d lights 6000k for my headlights and 8000k for my foglights. i will post pictures when I install


----------



## CuriousTux (Apr 6, 2011)

6000k looks like the sweet spot for me it's still mostly in the white light range before getting into the blue range


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> It's all plug and play..meaning everything just plugs up to your existing harnesses. I love HID kits, but won't do one on this car because of the glare from the stock housing, it blinds the heck out of oncoming traffic. The best way is to get the project housing headlights.


When you say plug and play, you mean I have to swap out the bulbs? Or do I need to install new light ballasts behind the housing?

Sorry if this a dumb question, I've never had a new car without sealed beams.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> When you say plug and play, you mean I have to swap out the bulbs? Or do I need to install new light ballasts behind the housing?
> 
> Sorry if this a dumb question, I've never had a new car without sealed beams.


Your oem wiring plug will plug into the ballast instead of the bulb. Then from the ballast there will be wiring with an oem style plug on the end, this will plug directly into your new HID bulbs which fit into your headlight housing replacing your oem halogen bulbs.

The term "plug and play" generally means no wire splicing.


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah i think i like the 600k better than the ones i have guess i'll be buying those next. and to the other person. i thought they were easy to install. hadredst part was getting the old bulb out which you need to pull the blue plastic clip out the completely remove it then that opens up a tab on the green plug to push to release the bulb. the only other thing that got on y nerves was the drivers side plug was short and hardly no hand room to maneuver. but overall fast and easy


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i like the blue i want a blue eyed car! lol 

will the extra heat fog the lights after a while or have any adverse affects


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

fenix said:


> i like the blue i want a *blue eyed* car! lol


...but won't that make your _"...*brown-eyed* handsome *woman*..."_ jealous?


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone do the digital balast instead of analog?I'm getting a kit soon and they offer it for a free upgrade but have heard it messes with the auto on lights?anyone confirm or deny it on our cars


----------



## EEVLWYS (Apr 8, 2011)

10,000k is useless....i bet you have a harder time seeing now them you could with the stockers. 
I hope they are at least 35w.....55w is little too much. You might start melting wiring at 55w...be careful.

5000k - 6000k are ideal.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but won't that make your _"...*brown-eyed* handsome *woman*..."_ jealous?


maybe if i ever got to drive the dang car


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Anyone do the digital balast instead of analog?I'm getting a kit soon and they offer it for a free upgrade but have heard it messes with the auto on lights?anyone confirm or deny it on our cars


I know from other fields, digital balasts draw new current, run cooler and are usually smaller not sure why it would mess with the automatic lights.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I know from other fields, digital balasts draw new current, run cooler and are usually smaller not sure why it would mess with the automatic lights.


Ya you would figure being digital they would be better but I googles the difference and there was a altima forum talking bout how they messed with auto on feature.I read more tho last night and guess it comes down to quality


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone link where they are buying these from? I know Ebay, but I'm not 100% sure what I should be buying.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Can anyone link where they are buying these from? I know Ebay, but I'm not 100% sure what I should be buying.


I both sets (headlights and fogs) from a ebay seller hidgate. Although he didn't have them listed on ebay i sent him an email and bought them from him outside ebay $35.99 shipped per set.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Grr now i want to buy a hid kit


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah. I wish I knew more about this stuff. If I buy a HID kit, should I be buying the bi-level one for his and los? Or no? And where did you guys mount the ballasts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...ccessories&hash=item43a6853e17#ht_2033wt_1167

Is this what I should purchase?

EDIT: Alright, I think I educated myself some, however how do the HIDs work with the DRLs? Do you guys just not use the DRL/Auto lights feature? I'm pretty fond of the auto on/off for the headlights so I don't think I'd install HIDs if that is going to change.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

DDMTuning has the best digital kits in my opinion.


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

I just finished installing the same HiD's. Look great, waiting for my LED fogs to show up. Will post pictures when I get them. Easy process, now that I know how to actually do. First time  Where did you end up mounting the ballasts?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Elyang said:


> I just finished installing the same HiD's. Look great, waiting for my LED fogs to show up. Will post pictures when I get them. Easy process, now that I know how to actually do. First time  Where did you end up mounting the ballasts?


 
I installed my ballasts next to the headlight assemblies using some 3M high heat double sided tape


----------



## kblagg (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you getting the DDM HID Kit Slim Ballast (35W or 55W)? Just to make sure, 35 watt, H13 for headlights & H8 for foglights? Are you buying the additional HID Harness & Error Eliminator?


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

Derek_sngr said:


> I had no issues installing them. they have been on for about 24 hours and they seem to be working fine with the drl's. so that makes me believe that the voltage has been cut down on the low beams like most cars. but again it's only been 24 hours so who knows. truss was the brand name on ebay. QUOTE]
> 
> If I read your post correctly, you bought the TRUSS off Ebay. How did you get around the DRL issue? I bought the 6000K from TRUSS, and they look great, except when the DRLs are on. One side fdoes not light up, and the other side flickers ALOT. Let me know what you bought and how you installed.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this issue. For the time being, I just turn the light switch to parking lights so I don't burn out the ballasts with all that flickering.


----------



## Turbo-GeoMetro (May 18, 2011)

kblagg said:


> Are you getting the DDM HID Kit Slim Ballast (35W or 55W)? Just to make sure, 35 watt, H13 for headlights & H8 for foglights? Are you buying the additional HID Harness & Error Eliminator?


Go with the 35w kit. The 55w is right on the edge of harming the factory electrical system. 

I would only buy the HID harness if you ARE going with the 55watt kit, as this will bypass getting the power from the factory wiring, and go straight to the battery for power. 

As others have said, if i get a Cruze i'm going to hold off on getting HIDs until i can either build my own set of projectors (LS430 projectors if they'll fit) into the Cruze's factory lights, or someone released a NICE set of projector lights for the car. Blinding oncoming traffic = Not cool. If you do decide to put HIDs in the factory housings, please at least re-aim them a little bit lower. 

I built the projector headlamps in my Geo out of BMW projectors and PVC pipe, lol. I'm using a 6000k kid from DDM. 100% trouble free so far, plus it looks awesome!!!

Kyle


----------

